# New home, new troubles; REW newbie,room acoustics help



## prolonga (Jul 21, 2020)

Recently moved to a new home, I'm setting up the room of my audio system. It's not a "normal room", as you can see; I bought UMIK-1 mic and studied REW but everything is new therefore I need a little big help :-(

Loudspeakers: from side wall 65 cm., from back wall (tube traps) 170 cm., from listener and between loudspeakers 220 cm.
I experimented a number of different solutions, the following I think is .... the best one. There are two peaks at 45 and 100Hz, an attenuation at 300Hz. What is your opinion about this plot? Do you need other plots? any suggestions?
Tks


----------



## carlthess40 (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you use jpeg pics ? They are not showing up. 
And Congratulations on buying a new home
A year ago last May we bought our home. Man o man what a feeling. 
It’s scary and wonderful at the same time.
Don’t forget to get your new home blessed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prolonga (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, they are *. JPG. But I can show up the pics without problems: I don't know what happens, sorry.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I can see them, too.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

That big dip at 45 is probably the resonant frequency where bass is naturally canceling itself. Look up what “Room Mode” is. All rooms have frequencies that drop (cancel) or attenuate based on all the physical characters of the room, the size, shape, furniture, everything. For your setup first try moving two of the tube traps to the back wall corners. Then acoustic panels on the back wall and/or ceiling behind the sofa. If you can acoustic panel the whole back wall it would be better. Or hang something that will absorb reflections off the back wall.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Not a bad plot. +/- 3db outside of the modes. Try moving UMIK forward and backward from the MLP. See if it changes. Adding one or two subs would likely fill in the null.


----------



## prolonga (Jul 21, 2020)

This is the new (red) plot after I moved backward the listening point: before it was 200 cm from loudspeakers, now it is 290 cm (the distance between loudspeakers is 215 cm, center to center of the woofers). After many attempts this result is the best I can achieve. I also moved a pair of Tube traps from from front to back wall but without significant results.

Attached, the picture of the back wall: can I obtain advantages placing on the ceiling some acoustic foam panels? The sofa is not enough?


----------



## Rumble Filldirt (Sep 19, 2012)

I am in agreement about multiple subs. If you put a few powered subs around the room, then any nulls can be filled in.
You don't have to turn them way up, just have multiple drivers around the room.
The trace seems to show a 100 Hz boom and a 42 Hz suck. Multiple subs can fill in the suck and an equalizer could tame the 100 Hz boom. Other than that it looks like at 300 Hz there is a small lacking of SPL that could be boosted with an EQ.
I use a DEQ 2496 with a mic and auto-set.
It does not always choose the best settings and if you move the mic a few feet it will come up with a different solution on auto-set.
More than anything this EQ has taught me that the only important thing is getting it to sound good at your seating position.
To do this you have to play around with it until it sounds good to you.
All the analysis in the world with an RTA will not make any situation perfect, it is only a tool.

Dave


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you measuring one channel at a time? If not, try it. The LF dips and peaks will likely still show up, but higher frequencies may look better (and give you a more accurate picture of what you are hearing). The graph looks like you are measuring both together.


----------



## prolonga (Jul 21, 2020)

fokakis1 said:


> Are you measuring one channel at a time? If not, try it. The LF dips and peaks will likely still show up, but higher frequencies may look better (and give you a more accurate picture of what you are hearing). The graph looks like you are measuring both together.


You are right, but I didn't know that. The graph is now taken separetely (both, left, right channel, lowering the balance on the preamp) . I enclose also a pair of pictures of my listening room taken from the back and front wall, I think you can better assess the situation.


----------

